# Thompson Encore trigger job needed



## jp328 (May 6, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding someone to do the trigger on my ProHunter. It has creep and I would love to get it to about 2.5lbs. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Javelin (May 6, 2008)

Gun Doc hes also a member here...


----------



## cmshoot (May 8, 2008)

http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=438


----------



## Eddy M. (May 8, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=438


 and Gun Doc has a good report on here for his encore work ----mike bellum will sell you the parts and free instructions as to how to "do it yourself"


----------



## jp328 (May 10, 2008)

I just sent two frames off the E Arthur Brown. I found some posts from the past that had good things to say about them.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 10, 2008)

Mike Bellm done a good job on my Encore , its about 1.5 pounds . Its perfect . It was gone about 4 - 5 weeks , i was not sure about doing the job myself .


----------



## RATTLER (May 13, 2008)

What Is The Factory Trigger Set At


----------



## Ga-Bullet (May 13, 2008)

Most of the one's, I had was 7-8 Pounds.


----------



## jp328 (May 14, 2008)

I measured mine @ 7.2lbs. But it was the creep that was driving me nuts.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 14, 2008)

gun docc did a great job with mine as well.  course I am a bit closer than FL


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 14, 2008)

*Gun Doc*



Jim Thompson said:


> gun docc did a great job with mine as well.  course I am a bit closer than FL



Where is the Gun Doc located in GA and do you have contact number.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 14, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Where is the Gun Doc located in GA and do you have contact number.



Curtis is in Eastanollee, GA.

http://www.guncustomizing.com/


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 14, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Curtis is in Eastanollee, GA.
> 
> http://www.guncustomizing.com/



Thank you.


----------



## jp328 (May 25, 2008)

Ok, I just got my frame back and took it to a local shop for the test. It was at 7.2lbs. They put the scale on it and it is now a crisp 2.78lbs. IT is great. Took it to the range. At 100yds, I have a 1'' group. See pic for a 5 shot group.  I am touching bullets with the 308 barrel. I dont know why I didnt do it earlier?????? Money well spent. It was 95.00. I am now in the process of sending a third frame in, then I am done.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 25, 2008)

nice shooting there


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 3, 2008)

A lot of folks don't realize what a good trigger can do for your groups. good shooting.


----------



## 50 Caliber (Jul 14, 2008)

Sad facts are, Alot of people cant shoot WITH a good trigger.


----------



## jbroadnax (Jul 17, 2008)

I have the springs, printed directions, and pliers if you are interested.  I no longer own a TC.  I will sell them to you cheap if interested.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (Jul 26, 2008)

jbroadnax said:


> I have the springs, printed directions, and pliers if you are interested.  I no longer own a TC.  I will sell them to you cheap if interested.


How Much?


----------



## Slayer (Sep 15, 2008)

here ya go...enjoy

http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=456&


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 15, 2008)

Dang, I need to raise my prices. $95 dollars plus shipping both ways? I felt guilty charging $65.00.


----------



## fountain (Sep 16, 2008)

check bellm now--he has went up due to the amount of work he has got.  i just ordered the deluxe kit, extra #3 spring hammer extension and hammer spring for my 2 encores.  i was going to do it myself, but realized i am not a gunsmith so i sent them to jim "shot" hendershot.  he also does some of mike work and uses his stuff.  very knowledgeable.  he charges $50 for the trigger job and $15 to drill/tap the trigger for travel


----------

